# mono



## tim-m89 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi has anyone got monodevelop-database working on freebsd. The latest build is 2.0 but the bsd# tree has 1.0 but it doesn't even compile anyway.

Also why does there have to be a separate bsd# tree? Could these not be in the official ports tree and named *-devel or similar.

Edit: bsd# tree appears to have been updated


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2009)

Are you talking about lang/mono?


```
PORTNAME=       mono
PORTVERSION=    [B]2.0.1[/B]
PORTREVISION=   6
CATEGORIES=     lang
```


----------



## tim-m89 (Jun 4, 2009)

No the runtime is fine. Its the other mono stuff thats neglected. http://www.mono-project.com/Mono:FreeBSD


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, as far as I can see, bsd# is a Novell operation to port their stuff to the FreeBSD ports tree (_eventually_), so I think you should put your questions to their mailing list. It's up to them whether and when their work gets merged in the FreeBSD ports tree.

Oh, and:



> NOTE: It is generally recommended that FreeBSD users NOT download the standard source tarball from the Mono download page and attempt to build/install it but use their ports system instead due to local patches contained in the ports tree. [..] We cannot guarentee that the BSD# ports are always stable but we do our best to test ports before committing them and try to resolve reported breakage as quickly as possible.



So they seem to know that their own stuff isn't working and isn't ready for porting over right now.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2009)

Perhaps you should ask the developers on bsd#. 



> BSD# is entirely user supported and is not an official FreeBSD or Mono project.


----------



## tim-m89 (Jun 4, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should ask the developers on bsd#.



OK its just I imagine that the developers have left and any requests wouldn't be replied to.


----------



## roddierod (Jun 4, 2009)

Because I kept getting PMs on how to get this to run on FreeBSD, I took a look at it and was able to get it running. These are the instructions I have sent to others.

Here is what I did:


```
1) downloaded the monodevelop-2.0.tar.bz2 source package
 2) unpacked it to a tmp directory
 3) ./configure
 4) gmake
 5) gmake install
```

This will install monodevelop. But, you will need to make a change to the

*/usr/local/bin/monodevelop script.*


```
Change the 1st line from:
#!/bin/bash 
to
#!/usr/local/bin/bash
```

Then down about three lines change the PREFIX to this:
*PREFIX="/usr/local/"*

After than you'll have to go into the Preferences and fiddle around with the library locations. 

I don't use monodevelop at all or use mono for FreeBSD development so that about all I can say. I tried it years ago when I was first forced to do .Net on Win32.

Also, I believe the Novel #BSD project is pretty dead.


----------



## itetcu@ (Jun 5, 2009)

AFAIK an update is planned, but it will require a test run so it's gonna take a couple of more weeks. Ping the port maintainer for details.


----------



## tim-m89 (Jun 6, 2009)

@roddierod bsdsharp's monodevelop is working for me. monodevelop-database is the non working / out of date but when I get some time I may see if those instructions helps building monodevelo-database from source.


----------

